# cut and buff clear 2 years later...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally bit the bullet and started sanding out the clear for a show buff. Took a dynabride sander and cut it down with a med media pad and 1000 and 2000 grit, then a 3000 grit foam back polishing disk, finally i hit it with McGuires 5000 grit compound then a chemical cut finishing compound. Took 3 hrs just to do the hood, but there was a little learning curve to see how much force i could use without cutting through. Have 4 coats of Matrix premium clear and it's like sanding granite, so once i felt comfortable the second side went a lot quicker and the hood had the worst spots on the car so i should be able to breeze through the rest in another 12 hrs...:rofl:

before:



after:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great! Has a nice shine to it, have fun at the show. :thumbup:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks really nice!! :cheers
I didn't have the balls to do mine with a sander and/or buffer, so I hand rubbed mine with race glaze to get the orange peal smooth. Took like 5 bottles and weeks and weeks. 
It was very addicting as each time around the car it kept getting smoother and smoother.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*My eyes!!!*

Absolutely stunning!!! :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats why i threw 4 coats clear on it, so i would have plenty of thickness to work with and then was scared to do it before it was cured, and to tell the truth there was'nt much orange peel or trash other than the hood. As the clear fully cured it shrank in and some scratches showed up and it was'nt quite a mirror glaze like right after spraying. The Tempest hood will become wall art as soon as i get the GTO one sprayed so i figured if i [email protected]#$ed it up, it was better than going in blind on the panels. Really happy with the clear 2 years , 1000 miles, and a few hundred smoky burnouts later there are no stone chips in it's hard as a rock.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice!!! :cheers

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

now we know why a good paint job is so EXPENSIVE!!....time is money


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

a few pics of the drivers side fender...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice!! :cheers


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Glaring details*

That's some serious buffing! Andrew never looked better! :cool


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice job...

Bill


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ready for the daughters wedding, should look good in the pictures...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice sir! Always loved the color on your Tempest. :cool


----------

